
Coffee drinkers have lower risk of death, study suggests - llambda
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/05/120519071454.htm
======
tokenadult
Previous submission based on press release from study team, with multiple
comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3991580>

------
ryandvm
They don't have a 100% risk? ;-)

~~~
Lockyy
"Coffee drinkers more likely to be immortal, title suggests."

